# Verkaufe Asus x53 Notebook



## Scorpion260985 (23. Oktober 2009)

hi verkaufe mein asus x 53 Notebook mit folgender Systemkonfiguraion:
 (AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-56 1,8GHz, 2GB RAM, 120GB HDD, ATI Radeon XPress 2600, DVD+- DL RW, Vista Premium) 

 Der Deckel ist mit schwarzer Klebefolie Beklebt und auf der rückseite ist ein Stück Plastik abgebrochen ansonsten funktioniert das Notebook aber 1 A 

 habe mir so 150 Euro vorgestellt lasse natürlich mit mir Handeln  
 bei Interesse bitte Melden


----------



## neovortex1981 (25. Oktober 2009)

Lap noch da? Hätte vieleicht interesse.


----------



## INU-ID (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Kannst du ein paar Bilder machen? Speziell vom Defekt? Danke.


----------

